# Benefit Ring Art



## Shaolu (Jul 1, 2014)

View attachment 156898


This is a stylized rendition of the "Benefit" ring. Basically I did a circular blur effect to the following connection diagram...

View attachment 156906


The blue lines show the asymmetrical connections between the four Benefit partners in the ring, while the yellow lines show the symmetrical connections between Super-Ego partners across from each other on the ring.


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

It's pretty. I'm a little confused though...is this a diagram to help people remember it better? Like a visual to stick out in our heads?


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes it is very pretty! 
Stealing this! =D
Aside from the estetics I'm unable to use this in any productive way atm. :-/


----------



## Shaolu (Jul 1, 2014)

It's based purely on connecting up the cognitive functions (what matches) and seeing what happens. For instance here is the benefit ring the INTj finds himself in...

INFp
INTj ISFj
ISTp

Functions (both conscious and unconscious) are then laid out either left to right or top to bottom like so...

....Ni Fe Ti Se Ne Fi Te Si 
Ti...................................Fi
Ne..................................Se
Si...................................Ni
Fe..................................Te
Te...................................Fe
Ni...................................Si 
Se..................................Ne
Fi...................................Ti
....Si Te Fi Ne Se Ti Fe Ni

Connect everything together (Si to Si, Ti to Ti, etc.) and you get the original connection diagram.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Shaolu said:


> It's based purely on connecting up the cognitive functions (what matches) and seeing what happens. For instance here is the benefit ring the INTj finds himself in...
> 
> INFp
> INTj ISFj
> ...


Ah right, cause my ISFj relations of benefit is ISTp and INFp.
Then you have INTj sandwiched in between them.
Interesting, now I understand. 
Funny how that makes the functions link up that way in a circle.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

@Shaolu
Are there other such patterns in Socionics that can be represented similarly?


----------



## Shaolu (Jul 1, 2014)

hornet said:


> @Shaolu
> Are there other such patterns in Socionics that can be represented similarly?


Using the same layout, four Identity partners (everyone of the same type) makes kind of an interesting pattern. The yellow lines across from one another are just straight lines forming a grid, and then the diagonal connections form a pattern that looks almost exactly like this --> http://digitalartanddesign.org/assets/illustrator/images/finished-grid-lines.jpg


----------

